# 2 German Shepherds Kill a Man



## Michael Swetz

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1232856/Young-man-mauled-death-Alsatians-turn-him.html

Asshole owner wasn't even legally allowed to own dogs after he let his rottweilers attack a woman and her dog. Her hand was too mangled to use a cell phone. She passed the phone to him to call for help and he threw it and left. Sickening piece of shit.


----------



## Michelle Knight

From the article:

"Bloor had been given a 12-month supervision order, sent on an offending behaviour scheme and had to pay £250 compensation, but crucially had not been banned from owning dogs."

He had never actually been banned from owning dog, but hopefully he will in the future.


Michelle


----------



## Michael Swetz

Michelle, good catch. You are correct. I misread the article. I stand by the comments about him being an asshole though.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Breaking up dog Fights*



Michael Swetz said:


> Michelle, good catch. You are correct. I misread the article. I stand by the comments about him being an asshole though.


The owner was an asshole, but the victim sure wasn't too bright either :-( 
Trying to break up any dog fight is dangerous, especially when it is between dogs in the same pack. You rarely see one dog kill another. Chances are, if the two dogs would have been left alone, one would have submitted before any permanent damage was done. If I have a dog in the fight I'll try to break it up or if there is another person to control the second dog "maybe". ONE person stepping between two fighting dog is a recipe for disaster :-(


----------



## maggie fraser

I think this article has been sensationalised a bit, I recall reading a few articles a while back when this event happened. There were a few conflicting reports, one of them being that the guy's likely cause of death was due to him falling and hitting his head a couple of times on the ground, the numerous puncture wounds and such blood loss appears to be new detail.

There was a guy 'killed' in Scotland a couple of years back by trying to break up a fight between his two german shepherd dogs. The story there was he had tried breaking up the fight for fifteen minutes, his wife saw the whole thing, he wasn't overly injured but took a heart attack about fifteen minutes after and died. Tragic story!


----------



## steve davis

regardless of it being a controversal story..the dogs were fighting over a toy right? i feel like an asshole to say this but the guy had trouble comeing. i feel bad that he had to lose his life over this but for him to step into a dog fight between two dogs like GSD's is asking to get bit especially if they weren't his dogs.


----------

